
AWS Re:Invent 2017: How Netflix Tunes EC2 - serialx
http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2017-12-31/reinvent-netflix-ec2-tuning.html
======
ranvijayj
I saw these slides. Amazing. Implemented few things already.

